# Modifier background d'un segment dans un UISegmentedControl



## Prod (4 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à trouver la fonction qui permet de changer la couleur de fond du segment sélectionné dans un UISegmentedControl.
Je souhaite changer celui du segment selectionné seulement et non de tout le segment control.

Merci à vous


----------



## Nyx0uf (5 Octobre 2010)

Dans ton UISegmentedControl y a une propriété momentary, si elle est à NO, quand un segment est sélectionné il s'assombri automatiquement, tu voudrais changer ça si j'ai bien compris ?


----------



## Prod (6 Octobre 2010)

Oui, mais au lieu de s'assombrir j'aimerai mettre une couleur de mon choix


----------



## Nyx0uf (6 Octobre 2010)

Y a pas de méthode qui te permet de faire ça directement, c'est à toi de le coder.


----------



## Prod (6 Octobre 2010)

Ok  Tu aurais une petite piste de départ par hasard ? ^^


----------



## BooBoo (6 Octobre 2010)

Google est ton ami.
J'ai trouvé ca: (pas testé)
http://uihacker.blogspot.com/2010/05/iphone-uisegmentedcontrol-custom-colors.html
http://matteocaldari.it/2010/05/a-uisegmentedcontrol-with-custom-color


----------



## Prod (7 Octobre 2010)

Merci bien, la solution du 1er site marche bien.


----------

